# Go ferm Expiration??



## Stevelaz (Apr 8, 2017)

Does anyone know how long go ferm and fermaid k shelf life is? I have some from last year and still have plenty to use this year but not sure of an expiration date. I got it from my local dealer and they are both in plastic containers with screw on lids. There is no expiration dates on these containers. They were both sealed tight and kept in a zip lock bag, in the basement where its is cool (63-70) all year. Thanks.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 8, 2017)

It appears fermaid K - after doing a google search - it has a shelf life of approx 2 years


----------



## Stevelaz (Apr 10, 2017)

Im ordering MLB and nutrients for that so i might as well order a new batch of go ferm and fermaid k since its very inexpensive with free shipping. There are no dates on my containers so i have no idea how old they are ...


----------

